# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  e-commerce: quale codice ATECO?

## Sabino

Un saluto a tutti. 
Sto aprendo un'attività di e-commerce in modalità *dropship*, ossia senza magazzino. In sostanza la merce viaggia dal fornitore all'acquirente direttamente, per l'articolo acquistato mediante il mio portale di e-commerce. In questo passaggio incasso dal cliente e compro dal fornitore. Il codice individuato sarebbe ATECO 47.91.10: Commercio al dettaglio di *qualsiasi tipo di prodotto* effettuato via internet.  
In questo caso, volendo rivendere articoli alimentari (Olio, Vino, conserve, ....) possibile che devo comunque iscrivermi al REC per quelle categorie? Anche se ne tratto solo una ... "immagine elettronica"?  
Infine, quali altre responsabilità (oltre che finanziaria) mi sto assumendo sulla transazione?. Es: Se qualcuno usa olio *acquistato* mediante il mio portale (pur prodotto da un mio fornitore) ed accusa problemi di stomaco può rivalersi anche contro di me? 
Il problema si pone, essendo ditta individuale e non società di capitali. 
Grazie, ed un cordiale saluto a tutti.

----------


## Il Gabbiano

il codice attivtà è quello...
tusei un commerciante al di là del magazzino o meno, in realtà tu è come se lo avessi, quindi devi avere l'auttorizzazione al commercio di alimenti...anche la responsabilità è quella tipica di un commerciante...quindi hai la responsabilità di ciò che è imputabile ad un soggetto che vende la merce ma non l'ha prodotta 
si potrebbe valutare qualcosa di diverso se tu fossi un agente, iscritto al ruolo agenti e percepisci provvigioni dal mandante (fornitore)..in tal caso non avresti bisogno dei requisiti...ma va ragionata la possibilità o gli eventuali limiti di lavorare tramite internet...affidati ad un commercialista

----------


## Sabino

Signor Gabbiano, la ringrazio molto dell'attenzione.
Indubbiamente il ricorso ad un commercialista è indispensabile. 
Però mi scuserà se le rubo ancora qualche minuto. 
La possibilità di operare in qualità di agente (quindi a provvigione sul venduto online), da lei citata, mi solleverebbe dal gestire le fatture di acquisto ed i corrispettivi di vendita. A tutta prima appare come una situazione più leggera da gestire, ed anche con meno responsabilità. Corretto? 
Potrei inquadrarmi come agente o basterebbe un normale codice ateco per informatici, tipo 72.22.0 - Altre realizzazioni di software e consulenza software? 
Cosa si sente di consigliarmi? 
Grazie ancora. 
Cordialità.

----------


## Il Gabbiano

beh io direi che l'attività che proponi non centra nulla...tu dovresti essere un agente a tutti gli effetti, con iscrizione previdenziale Enasarco e applicazione di ritenuta d'acconto in fattura (23% su 50%)...una parte dei contributi spetterebbe anche al mandante quindi devi valutare anche con il fornitore la volontà di gestirti come agente 
un ulteriore passo è quello di sentire con la CCIAA competente eventuali adempimenti per un agente che voglia operare su internet

----------


## studioroma

Questo ahimè è il problema quasi insormontabile di tutti coloro che stanno tentando la via dell'ecommerce.
Mi spiego meglio: attualmente l'UNICO codice istat previsto per il commercio elettronico è proprio il 47 91 10. Non esiste attualmente (febbraio 2010) una distinzione nell'ambito di questa categoria. Purtroppo oggi sia che si vendono alimenti sia che si vende oggetti hw o macchine o profumi ecc.ecc. in dropship o con magazzino, l'unico codice da scegliere in ambito fiscale (con tutte le incongruenze del caso) è quello.
I problemi che sorgono sono sia dal lato della cciaa e responsabilità civile connessa (quando appunto si sconfina con la propria attività nel settore alimentare (con obbligo di iscrizione al rec ecc.) sia dal lato tipicamente commerciale, dove alcuni fornitori all'ingrosso NON riconoscono questo codice come pertinente nel loro canale di vendita e quindi non vendono la loro merce anche se online il soggetto rivende la stessa tipologia di merce. Non so se mi sono spiegato bene ma ripeto tutto genera da un'ambiguità a livello iniziale fiscale di inquadramento dell'attività associata ad un codice istat preciso. Secondo la mia modesta opinione, bisogna aspettare una modifica imminente al codice in esame oppure introdurre la cultura dell'ecommerce a livello commerciale. 
Saluti 
Marcello Milone

----------


## pieroantonelli

Ritengo doveroso intervenire per sciogliere il nodo riguardo l'attività di vendita al dettaglio on-line con metodologia informatica. Intanto non si tratta di ricercare quale codice Ateco debba essere attribuito ad un'attività di commercio elettronico. L'attività che riguarda il quesito di specie è la vendita al dettaglio di prodotti appartenenti a settore alimentare o non alimentare. La tipologia è dunque commerciale al dettaglio di vicinato cioè di una superficie  massima di 150 mq per i comuni al di sotto dei 10.000 abitanti e di una superficie massima di 250 mq per quelli al di sopra. Dunque il quesito non poggia le proprie fondamenta sulla tipologia di attività ma sul fatto che essa tipologia venga esercitata con tecnologia informatica. Non esiste un codice adattabile anche perchè per attivare questa tipologia di attività occorre riempire la modulistica COM 6 bis elaborata ai sensi dell'articolo 10, comma 5 del D. Lgs. n. 114/98. L'attività si attivava tramite comunicazione oggi divenuta SCIA per l'ennesima riformulazione dell'articolo 19 della legge n. 241/90 e può essere iniziata immediatamente dopo l'invio al comune anche tramite PEC (Posta Certificata). Se si commerciano (vendono al consumatore finale) prodotti alimentari allora occorre iscriversi al REC o titolo equipollente. Per le società è competente il comune in cui risulta la sede legale. Dunque il codice ISTAT  non è legato alla metodologia di vendita (tramite il web anziché tramite la bottega) ma alla tipologia di attività che è e resta la vendita minuta al dettaglio. Attenzione alle novelle legislative di cui ai DPR 159 e 160/2010 riguardo all'affidamento delle SCIA ai privati (Agenzie per le Imprese) e dal fatto che i Comuni non potranno più operare se non si adegueranno alle nuove norme per lo Sportello UNICO. Ma per questo ne riparleremo successivamente.

----------


## studioroma

Io non ho capito quale nodo si è sciolto. 
Il quesito è ben chiaro, il fatto è che la solita burocrazia complica le cose e il groviglio di leggi (comprese quelle citate) non fa che confondere le idee. 
Per la cronaca: il codice istat 47.91.10 ha inglobato (vedi tavole di raccordo ATECOFIN 2004/ATECOFIN 2007) i due codici istat 52.61.3 e 52.61.4 (vendita su internet di prodotti alimentari e non alimentari). 
Attualmente, quindi, chi volesse intraprendere un'attività di ecommerce pura (ossia solo online, senza negozio fisico mediante dropship) deve presentare la SCIA (e faccio tanti cari auguri per la compilazione) in modalità telematica.
Se poi si ha a che fare con prodotti alimentari, allora le cose si complicano e suggerisco quindi di dotarsi di tutti quanti i requisiti soggettivi previsti nei casi di vendita al dettaglio mediante negozio fisico.  
Per farla breve: hanno creato questo codice e hanno complicato come al solito le cose.   
Saluti

----------


## ivanpoppy

Potresti configurarti come procacciatore d'affari . 
Avrai si l iscrizione INPS come gestione commercianti , non hai l'ENASARCO, ti fai fare lettera dìincarico dal tuo mandante (con evidenziate le provvigioni a te spettanti), ritenuta d'acconto come gli agenti di commercio. 
codice attivita 46.19.02. Procacciatori d'affari di vari prodotti senza prevalenza di alcuno. 
Così potrai fare la tua attività di E commerce tranquillamente e alternala con un po di attivita non E commerce;
penso sia il miglior compromesso che tu possa fare; cmq inserisciti anche altri codici secondari con contabilità unificata in modo tale da aprirti anche ad altri mercati.

----------

